# Can Zebras be trained to ride?



## hberrie

Ever since I was little I have always dreamed of riding a zebra. I am now 33 and my daughter has the same obsession. Not looking to actually do it, just wondering if it has ever been done.


----------



## horseluver250

Yes they can be


----------



## kittersrox

horseluver250 said:


> Yes they can be
> 
> Zack the Zebra Jumping - YouTube


Now I need a zebra...What will my parents say? :lol:


----------



## englishaqh

I've seen it online before! Never in person, though.


----------



## ninjahorse

I saw one for sale on dreamhorse.com awhile back. He was trained it barrel race and do several tricks. If I remember right he was from Florida.


----------



## littrella

there's a zebra colt on craigslist here. He's only 3000$! lol! so cute!


----------



## joachim

@hberrie,

First let me say I regard this clip as a fake.

Have you ever seen a Zebra in reality? Most of the are way too small to be ridden. I think the tallest of ‘em are like medium quarters.

So far as I know Zebras haven’t been domesticated, means they do not have a civilized background. Plus they are prey animals…


----------



## frizzy

joachim said:


> @hberrie,
> So far as I know Zebras haven’t been domesticated, means they do not have a civilized background. Plus they are prey animals…


*
horses are also prey animals, and they were once wild and un-civilized*

The are three different types of zebra that i know about:
The common plains zebra stands at 12-13hh so the size of a childs pony 
as well as the mountain zebra they are slighly smaller

Grevy's Zebra stands at stands at 13.2-14.2 hh 

so i don't see why they could'nt be trained to be ridden for a smaller rider  
they are used in movies and circuses back in the day


----------



## goingnowhere1

joachim said:


> @hberrie,
> 
> First let me say I regard this clip as a fake.
> 
> Have you ever seen a Zebra in reality? Most of the are way too small to be ridden. I think the tallest of ‘em are like medium quarters.
> 
> So far as I know Zebras haven’t been domesticated, means they do not have a civilized background. Plus they are prey animals…


True, they may not be truly domesticated, but most that are kept at zoos can be led with a halter (according to the Denver, co zoo)
And are horses not prey animals, also? Zebras may not be ridden as often but that doesn't mean they couldn't perform because of their animal kingdom placement.
And I've never seen neither a mule nor a donkey being ridden, or a mule at all in my life. That doesn't mean that there arent trained mules and donkey. Just that I've never seen them.


----------



## pepperduck

They can be trained to ride, but like other posters said, the zebra is a wild animal. They need a very experienced trainer to work with them and who understands that they will respond with much more of a primal instinct than a horse, who is a domesticated animal. You also need to be trained to work with them, so if you do happen to get the chance to ride or own one (which really would be totally awesome), make sure you go through someone who is an experienced professional and will be able to help you.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I know this is out of subject but i wanted to breed my mare to a zebra and get a wild looking foal. That would be awesome!!! I know a few people have done it they are called a Zorse....they are so neat looking!!!
I think it would be neat to be able to ride a zebra!!


----------



## Cintillate

I bet some zebras are insulted for being called un-civilized haha :lol:. I agree that they probably have a stronger flight or fight instinct compared to the horses considering they have friendly neighbors such as lions...:shock: Horses have predators too but I think zebras have more to worry about. So they are probably not the most emotionally stable. :lol: Kidding aside people could be considered a predator to them and us getting on their backs probably not their thing so would take longer to gain trust and to build up their confidence to overcome their own instinct and fears and we know fear is pretty powerful. But I have never trained a zebra so noooo clue maybe I'm completely wrong but I do tend to watch national geographic too much.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*zebras*

i beleave if you had one from a foal what you put in to the zebra you should get out.
like the other posts say even wild horses ponys can be broken all it takes is time.
i think over here there was a team of zebras in the 1800s in england broke to harness im sure i had read it some were.
every thing is possable as long as you have the time thats what it takes time.


----------



## lilkitty90

there was a nearby "rescue" that had a Zebra stud, he had been bred to donkeys, and get zonkeys, and bred to ponies to get Zonies. however they hadn't ever bred him to a horse before.

they offered me a free breeding about 3 years ago. i was going to go through with it. but i was starting to rethink things when they called to change their minds, as their zebra can get a bit aggressive when mating and didn't want to be responsible if he caused my mare harm.

This is the zebra in question








and some of his Zonie offspring
























Zonkey offspring
















and my Mare that i was going to breed, and had decided not to.


----------



## hberrie

I will DEFINATELY NOT let my daughter see this! We went to an animal park today and the zebras were more friendly than some of the horses I know. They let us touch their ears and my qh won't let me do that so I don't think it's unreasonble to think that someone could ride one.


----------



## DoubleS

Haven't you ever seen the movie 'Racing Stripes'? :lol:


----------



## OwnedByAlli

DoubleS I was just about to type that! There was something about training the zebras they used in the extras part of the DVD. Can't remeber it exactly, but they said they did have to treat the zebra actors differently to the horses.

joachim, I honestly don't think it was a fake video. It is perfectly possible to train a zebra, but I think the flight/fight instinct is much more firmly wired, and they think a little differently to horses.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I have seen a few Zebras, which were trained well and ridden. However, they are few and far between. Definitely not for those who do not understand animals which are still essentially wild.

I know many have trained and ridden, Zebra crosses. I imagine some might be more trainable than others. 

And Zebras are NOT prey animals. They do _not_ seek out other animals to hunt and kill. They are however, the prey for other animals and so, have an enormous flight instinct. Not good if one is in the saddle. 

I would not put a child on a Zebra. 

Lizzie


----------



## lilkitty90

FeatheredFeet, i believe Zebra's ARE prey animals, because they certainly arn't predatory animals. when you call an animal a prey animal, you arn't saying that it eats others, your stating that it is an animal that IS prey.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I suppose one could take it either way. However, when one speaks of a 'high prey' animal or 'high prey' dog for example, it usually means they are prone to chasing down and attacking/killing etc., other animals.

Lizzie


----------



## lilkitty90

i can see how you would see it that way, i am trying to remember if you bred dogs or not. you and another member i get confused that breeds dogs, so that would make sense you would see it as a "high prey" dog scenerio


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I'm sure there are other dog people here, but yes, I showed dogs since 1952. Bred a few litters, but not many. 

Lizzie


----------



## hberrie

Feathred feet... prey animals never kill for food they are the food. Zebras and horses are herbivores they don't eat meat so they would only kill in self defense and that even would be unusual because they rather chase away and defend their territory not kill. Where do you get your information and do you have facts to back it up?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Predators/prey animals, are those who hunt/kill for food or excitement. 

An animal can also be said to be 'prey' for another.

Lizzie


----------



## Destane

Common, SERIOUSLY? Have you SEEN Racing Stripes?!


----------



## barrelbeginner

not sure if it was a spam but there was a circuz person selling a herd of goats that were trained and a monkey and a zebra.. there was pictures too.. but i didnt know weather to believe it.. I WANT A ZEBRA!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

My plan is to buy a baby zebra and train it . I have seen quite a few videos of zebras jumping. Some doing some flatwork. Awhile ago I saw an Andalusian/ Zebra cross. Cutest thing ever!!!!


----------



## Casey02

Ever seen racing stripes


----------



## Cruiser

I can only speak of the herd of zebras I know. Someone my father does inspections (for fire hazards) has a herd of something like twenty zebras (don't know the kind). Some you can pet others are completely wild. The owner's teenage daughter does ride one or two but they will even tell you that it isn't recommended, horse's have had a lot of their prey instincts bred out, zebras have not. The girl even said she has zebras for interest sake, she has horses for riding. (These people can very wealthy and have many exotic and rare animals but are mostly into showing and training quarter horses)

Also Racing Stripes (which is fictional story) is sort of like Black Stallion just because it makes a good story doesn't mean it is a good idea. Plus the zebras used were highly trained by a very experienced trainer, it wasn't someone's back yard pet. Zebra should be enjoyed from afar not pets, I should say I can't believe a animal park let you touch them, huge liability if they bite.

Also I found their Donkey/Zebras were far calmer and easy going than any of the horse/zebra crosses.


----------



## Copperhead

Anyone who breeds a zebra to a horse or breeds their horse to a zebra is, in my book, just another backyard breeder. They are breeding for color and the "wow" factor, not for conformation or to improve a breed.

Zebras are wild, dangerous animals. I have seen videos of people barely being able to ride a zebra to people putzing around on one without a care.

We have plenty enough unwanted domestic horses already. Why someone would want to bring another species in to add to that number, I'll never know.

However, I DID catch myself looking up "Dressage Zebra" the other day on google  I got curious. Not sure I agree with attemting to ride a wild creature (because if a professional does it, you bet your backyard horseman will try), but I was curious.

Also, I'm not quite sure if the same vaccines you'd use for a horse would work on a zebra? Does anyone know? And what are the regulations for sending a zebra to auction or slaughter if you don't want it or can't keep it anymore?

Before I went to school, someone had the opportunity to buy a zebra from a zoo and wanted to know if the could bring it. The facility said no, only horses. I can see their point of view.


----------



## Silent one

FeatheredFeet said:


> I suppose one could take it either way. However, when one speaks of a 'high prey' animal or 'high prey' dog for example, it usually means they are prone to chasing down and attacking/killing etc., other animals.
> 
> Lizzie


You are trying to describe a high prey drive, not a high prey dog. It is a dog with a high prey drive, a prey animal is what is eaten not what eats. A dog such as the ones used in Schutzhund or protection work needs to have a high prey drive but is not a "high prey dog". Terminology.


----------



## GoAppendix

Copperhead said:


> Also, I'm not quite sure if the same vaccines you'd use for a horse would work on a zebra? Does anyone know? And what are the regulations for sending a zebra to auction or slaughter if you don't want it or can't keep it anymore?


They are worth a lot more (even dead, hello zebra skin rugs) than anything you'd get sending them to slaughter. You'd have to be an idiot to do that.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Silent one. We are probably really speaking of the same thing here.

I consider almost all Terrier breeds, as 'high prey'. Some, slightly less or more than others. Although considered Toys, our Brussels Griffons have all been very high prey. Obviously going back to their origins, as stable ratters. I consider them Terriers, through and through.

Several other breeds are considered likewise. Of course, as you said, Schutzhund trained animals, become high prey, although not all animals would/will make the grade. 

Lizzie


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse




----------



## cowgirl928

bahahaha could you imagine going to a show and seeing a zebra walk by? :lol: 

that would be a total "wth did I just see?!" moment :shock:


----------



## Silent one

FeatheredFeet said:


> Silent one. We are probably really speaking of the same thing here.
> 
> I consider almost all Terrier breeds, as 'high prey'. Some, slightly less or more than others. Although considered Toys, our Brussels Griffons have all been very high prey. Obviously going back to their origins, as stable ratters. I consider them Terriers, through and through.
> 
> Several other breeds are considered likewise. Of course, as you said, Schutzhund trained animals, become high prey, although not all animals would/will make the grade.
> 
> Lizzie


Lizzie, 

We are talking about the same thing. However, your terminology is a little incorrect. A "prey" animal of any kind is one that is eaten. Thus horses, zebras, giraffes, etc. are "prey" animals. Lions, tigers and wolves are "predators". To call a dog a "high prey" animal you are saying he is the same as as one of the ones that get eaten. 

Instead, what you are trying to refer to is a dog with a high prey drive. In other words, a dog that has a strong desire to chase a "prey" animal. Hope this helps.  I'm sure there are a lot of sites on the internet to show correct terminology. Here is one 

Dog Owner's Guide: Living with the high prey drive dog


----------



## PintoTess

Psht, havent you guys ever seen Racing Stripes haha?!


----------



## barrelbeginner

I would find it amusing to see a zebra barrel race.. lol it'd run past a barrel and the next thing you know.. its gone..:shock::lol:


----------



## Cruiser

I hope people are joking about Racing Stripes.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I have two zedonks/zonkies. They came from the same place and were raised the same way. One of them is VERY friendly and the other is very standoffish and will bite you if you try to touch him. They are very skittish and intelligent. They are also EXTREMELY aware of their surroundings. They are not like horses, and have the mental attitude more like that of a mule.


----------



## shaggy

Theres a cute little petting zoo next town over from me and they a have Zebra and a Zedonk I think it was. The zebra it was so cute all sun bleached out lol. 

The Zebra









The Zedonk and the little deer that snuck in the pic lol (his ears aren't flat cause he was mad he was trying reach the food the kids had lol)










For those of you who keep mentions Racing Stripes I love that movie!!!


----------



## Equilove

Cruiser said:


> I hope people are joking about Racing Stripes.


I swear if I hear one more Racing Stripes reference I'm gonna puke. Hahaha.

Actually, they are probably joking, but in reality they used real zebra(s?) in the movie. So to an extent they are making a point.


----------



## Appyt

I know a man who has a trained zebra.. Well trained and very docile. You do have to know what you are doing to have one. Like a Mule or Donkey, they are a bit different to handle. 

The clip? heck yes it's real.. Can't imagine how that would be faked.. lol


----------



## FirstCyte

Thanks to you all, I just got reminded of my dream to own a zebra....
There are always zebras for sale on craigslist in my area, whats up with that? Haha.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Zack the Zebra Jumping - YouTube


----------



## Kawonu

I really wouldn't mind having one, and as I've heard, they're not very hard to obtain. My boyfriend knew of a guy who had several (among other wild animals) just to look at, and they all cost only about $3000 each.


----------



## MidsummerFable

From my experience with them they randomly try to kick your head off. I'm not apt for dealing with one, although my trainer wants one. And whenever our animal healer lady (not a vet, but she takes all our sick animals) finds a zebra my boss might just buy it... i'm not looking forward to that day and having to mess with it lol.


----------



## wild horses

Zebras: For Sale, Breeding, Stud Service, Party Rentals Check it out


----------



## Tonipony

Years ago I was at Mule days in Bishop and the parade was going on. A young gal was riding a zebra all along the parade route and streets. I stopped and talked to her about him, she just rode him with a bareback pad.


----------



## PaintingPintos

Zack the Zebra Jumping - YouTube
There you go.


----------



## jumanji321

From what I've heard, zebras have weaker backs and haunches than horses so they can't handle as much work.


----------



## WickedNag

My best friends son owns a zebra. He rides and does tricks. Does zebra shows all the time with him. If you pm me I can put you in touch with him and you can find out what you want or need to know. 

Jared has owned Kenya for 5-6 years I suppose.


----------



## GoAppendix

Oh, do tell exactly where he is finding "zebra shows."


----------



## spurstop

Where the heck are there zebra shows? 

I don't think very many people actually do anything with their zebras because they are, truthfully, pretty nasty-tempered as a general rule.


----------



## SplashedOvero

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> I know this is out of subject but i wanted to breed my mare to a zebra and get a wild looking foal. That would be awesome!!! I know a few people have done it they are called a Zorse....they are so neat looking!!!
> I think it would be neat to be able to ride a zebra!!


Lol I was looking up zebras for sale you can get your mare bred to one for 2,500


----------



## Paintlover1965

I too have had dreams as a child of riding a zebra. Very cool indeed.


----------



## WickedNag

Spurstop and goappendix sorry I missed this. Here is a link of what Jared does
KELOLAND.com | Zebra Performs Various Tricks


----------



## spurstop

WickedNag said:


> Spurstop and goappendix sorry I missed this. Here is a link of what Jared does
> KELOLAND.com | Zebra Performs Various Tricks


So he does a circus act with it. If that's what you meant, than you should have said that instead of using the word "show." Or even clarified that he was doing a trick show for fairs and schoolchildren.


----------



## WickedNag

spurstop just calling it what Jared calls it  I will tell Jared the forum doesn't approve of him calling his zebra doing tricks a zebra show and that he needs to promote it as a circus act  LOL he can't take it to rodeos even though Kenya ropes both ends... horses are scared of him LOL


----------



## spurstop

I'm not sure why I need a PM AND a reply here. But now that I've seen you've replied here, I'll answer you here as well.

When you are referring to taking a zebra to a "zebra show" then people are going to infer that you are talking about an actual competitive event. Your friend is not competing in zebra shows, because as far as we can all tell there aren't any. He is doing exhibitions with his animal at fairs and such. 

Being clear in what you are trying to relay through the written word is important if you want people to have an idea of what you are talking about.


----------



## WickedNag

See spurstop... he calls it a zebra show. Tis ok by me he can call it what he wants. He is a cowboy and one of the top trainers in the area. You call it what you want, I am sure he doesn't care. Have a great day! PM'd you first and than thought I should explain on here too.


----------



## Adam

Funny this thread has popped up! Just the other day, in idle conversation I asked my trainer if he had ever run into a horse he couldn't train. He thought about it for a sec, then said, 'Well, not a horse, did have a Zebra eat my lunch'. LOL I asked him to explain, and I guess several years ago someone was shopping around for someone to train a pony. She called him, and he said sure, why not? She brought it to his farm and he looked in the trailer, thinking 'that sure is a strange looking pony!' Quickly he realizes what it is, but she's desprate for someone to do something with it so he decides to try. And he did. For 2 weeks. Said it was absolutely the meanest thing he's every worked with, and sent it back.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

spurstop, I'm not really sure why you're so up in arms...


----------



## DarkHorseDream

there's a radio / podcast show i listen to called 'horses in the morning' which is one of 8 or so shows they have on the 'horse radio network'. one for driving, general, barn, dressage, eventing, equestrian legends, etc 

the host of 'horses in the morning' went to a place in california where they let her ride zebras and a baby zebra/donkey (i think) was born. i could be wrong but i think it was Welcome to our website . you can find horses in the morning on facebook or the web and ask jamie personally i suppose because it MIGHT be public.

anyways to answer your question they can be trained and most are trained by good trainers and become better riding animals and at groundwork than 9/10 of the horses owned by most of the horse owners ive seen (out of 100s and 100s) lol.


----------



## DarkHorseDream

spurstop said:


> Where the heck are there zebra shows?
> 
> I don't think very many people actually do anything with their zebras because they are, truthfully, pretty nasty-tempered as a general rule.


no they're not. as a general rule, just like horses, they will become a mirrored image of the trainer, owner... or whoever handles them the most.

there's an old english saying "Show me your horse and I will tell you what you are." zebras are no different.

just like nasty stubborn ponies.. people TREAT them like puppies and then learn about pecking order first hand, lol (but they don't really LEARN or they could fix their ponies in a few days)


----------

